# Colt Python market value in 2018



## dfertig84 (Apr 29, 2018)

I want to buy my dad a mint condition Colt Python to replace the one he had to sell in the 80s to and I quote “help pay for us kids”. I’m not sure what the right price is though. A local guy is asking $3000 for a 1973 Colt Python Royal Blue with 6” barrel, according to the seller his recently deceased brother in law is the original owner and never fired it. The pictures look good and the seller says it’s practically mint. Does anyone know if $3000 is fair priced, under priced, or over priced? Thanks in advance for any advice on this matter.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Colt Revolvers - Python For Sale

https://www.gunsamerica.com/s/colt python


----------



## Ifferd (May 14, 2018)

Gunbroker.com has several listed 1960's, 1970's and 1980's - 6" Pythons starting at $2995 bids and up. None of them I looked at had any bids though. I'd watch Gunbroker for a few days or weeks and see if any actually sell and for what price,, that will give you a good idea. Asking price only means something if people are bidding and buying at that price.

I also found a 8" 1980 model Python with several bids current bid is around $1400 
https://www.gunbroker.com/item/770656541

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Hawker800 (Mar 16, 2018)

Where I live, the price and condition you describe would be a steal.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Grab it!!!!

fOR THE CONDITION YOUR DESCRIBE 3 GRAND IS A STEAL

afs


----------

